# Wireless Elife box



## Trini_J (May 4, 2013)

Hello,

Is it possible to make my Elife cable box wireless?

I'd love to be able to get rid of the Ethernet cable.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

If you have a wired system then you have a wired router.
You cannot go without a router. Get a wireless router which will connect to the elife box and then you can use WiFi. You can buy the router from Etisalat and if you do they will configure it but configuring a router is easy if you get a common one like Cisco, which you should be able to buy from any shop selling computer equipment.


----------



## Trini_J (May 4, 2013)

Thanks AlexDhabi,

I have a wireless router at the moment. The elife box is connected to an outlet on another wall. 
So the ethernet cable from the Elife box is simply connecting to the internet?


----------

